
Show HN: Extreme Results – An App for Agile Results - bjaanes
http://www.gjermundbjaanes.com/xr/
======
napsterbr
Really interesting project. I did not know the method but am willing to give
it a try. The code on github looks nice. Congratulations on releasing a side
project.

I did not know what hot spots are, and the post doesn't mention it. Here's an
introduction: [http://www.30daysofgettingresults.com/2011/10/day-5-hot-
spot...](http://www.30daysofgettingresults.com/2011/10/day-5-hot-spots-map-
out-whats-important.html)

~~~
bjaanes
Thank you!

The implementation of hot spots in the app is something I almost pulled out. I
think there are better ways of doing it. You are right though, I should have
at least explained it :) Thank you!

Edit: I added a small section on Hot Spots on the blog (also used the link you
so kindly found).

